

The Daily Routines Of Some Of History’s Most Famous Creative People - greenvaio
http://webipedia.net/2015/01/the-daily-routines-of-26-of-historys-most-creative-minds/

======
larrym
I like this article. Most of them rose between 6am and 8am, pretty standard…

I’ve often wondered about what sleeping patterns are best. I like to work late
at night when all is quiet. The down side is I need to sleep until 10 or 11
and half the day is over…

~~~
ashark
It seems to me that working late nights to avoid distractions is only strictly
necessary if all of the following are true:

1) you are not rich—can't afford to hire out housekeeping, (at least some)
child care, all home repairs and maintenance, etc.

2) you still have your day job— _i.e._ not (yet) a professional artist or
whatever

3) you have a spouse and/or kids (and you aren't a man alive during a time
when it was considered OK to behave toward them in a way that would, but
modern standards, be seen as neglectful)

I'd guess that for very few (none?) of the listed individuals were more than
one of those things true at the time they kept the listed schedules.

------
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8004092](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8004092)

